# ,  / > Icom >  ic-7410

## Alex10

,   50 .    IC-7410   100 .    ?? .

----------

Alex10

----------


## RN3GP

> 50   100


 ?

----------

rn6xc,  1967

----------


## UC8U

,    ,    .      ALC.        .

----------

rn6xc

----------

*Alex10*,    ,   ,    ,    ,  .

----------

Alex10

----------

Alex10

----------


## rv3kj

.   - .     ,       .     ..    :Wink:

----------


## UC8U

> -   , ,  ,   ...


   ( ,   ,     ..)-  ,    .       .    .

----------

Alex10, andy72

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


  ,   .     -,    "" .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

-          IC-7410 ,       .  .

----------


## R9CC

-
   REMOTE   3.5 .
   MENU + SSB , .
   -    MENU.

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

,     IC7410  1  USB,    ,     ,        ,   ,       USB,    .     .   .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

SSB  SSBD-2       .

----------


## UC8U

" "?     ,   ,       .         .
    ACC    USB  ,  ,   .
   .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Borin QTH

41  USB ?

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

!!!!     14074. 70 .  JTDX   ,  IC-7410   ,   ,      ,    50 .   ,     20 .   ,  , ,     , .     100 .   SSB-50 . .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

50        50-55 .   .

*  15 ():*

 ,      . ,  .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

IC-7410         70 ,     100 ,     .     . .

----------


## Ub6lod

!  , 7410    746 pro? , ?      .
      !

----------


## rn3ox

> ,    3    1- .


      ,  ,  ,      .

----------

RD3F

----------


## RD3F

> IC-7410         70 ,     100 ,     .     . .


 .       .   70 .  -            13,8  10 .




> ,  ,  ,      .


.  .

----------


## Ub6lod

> , 9100    ,   120   .   746,   .


    ,    80    7410  80    910    9100))
     7410   7300  86,    ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## R5ZQ

7300  7410,     .    ,   ,  , .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R5ZQ

.

----------


## R5ZQ

.

----------


## RX1AG

, 
1.    7410   ? ..  ,
2.         /126 /?

 ...

----------

